# Specialized Epic S Value 1990's period



## CCOB (Mar 1, 2020)

Hi All wondering if anyone could give some guidance on the value of a Specialized Epic S 16 speed from the 90's?  It has mostly Specialized and Campagnolo parts.  Here are the specs with Photos to follow:













































Vintage 1990’s Specialized Epic S 54 cm 16 Speed Mens

Direct Drive Racing Computer Design

Light Weight Carbon Fiber Frame

Specialized Direct Drive Aluminum Forks

Complete Bicycle Weights 22lbs

Serial# PF4A293X

Two Toned Metallic Maroon/ Black

Original Paint, Looks Awesome In Sunlight!

Specialized Transition 700 x 23c Tires

Specialized S Designed In California Saddle (Made In Italy)

Sugino Aluminum Saddle Post

Campagnolo Front Hub

Campagnolo Omincron 6061 Alloy – T6 Rims

Campagnolo Quick Release Hubs

Campagnolo Road Bike Style Shifter Levers

Campagnolo Avanti Brake Levers

Campagnolo SK3 Side Pull Calipers

Campagnolo 50 Nm Cassette Cog

Free Hub Protector 21T-24T 32H

Campagnolo 2302013 Upper + Lower Rear Derailleur

SR SAKAE Custom Modolo Patent Automatic Bend

HL Corp Aluminum Handlebar Stem

Campagnolo Cranks C-170 9x16” x 20

Campagnolo Chain Ring

Mikashime Unique Road Pedals


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 2, 2020)

In my neck of the woods in ready to ride condition maybe $300- 350.


----------

